# glasscages acrlyic bows like CRAZY!



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

so i just filled up my glasscages acrylic 135g w water and surprizingly, it did not leak at all- not even the overflow. but not so surprizingly on the other hand, it bowed like CRAZZZEY! i mean it's so noticeble that the tank looks like it's about to bust and it pretty much destroyed the only reason i got the acrylic which was to have a better visibility then glass but now it's like looking thru a freakin convex lense and everything is distorted. and a big problem i face now is that HOW THE HECK AM I GONNA ATTACH MY BACKGROUND? since the back of the aquarium bends, wouldn't it either crack the background or detatch it? so now what... help!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Is it just the top of the tank that's bowing out?
Isn't there any way you can brace it to minimize the bowing? 
Could you post up a pic so we can see what it looks like and help with a solution.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Thats why I don't go with cheap tanks. SEACLEAR all the way!!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

did you level the tank when you put it on your stand, side to side, and front to back???


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I checked them out and they seemed to be made from acrylic that's about half as thick as it should be..I could be wrong there though.
I think with tanks , you get what you pay for.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> I checked them out and they seemed to be made from acrylic that's about half as thick as it should be..I could be wrong there though.
> I think with tanks , you get what you pay for.


I totally agree, it's better to pay a little more and get better quality. Look into getting some sort of brace for the top so it don't bow so much.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> I think with tanks , you get what you pay for.


I thought glasscages tanks were very good ???


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

matc said:


> > I think with tanks , you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> I thought glasscages tanks were very good ???


ive never owned a tank by them but i always thought their 90 day warranty (http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=AqWarranty) was sketchy to say the least.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That sucks, did u call them and mention the problem


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

send it back


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How thick is the acrylic?
I think it's like 3/8" or something like that?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> How thick is the acrylic?
> I think it's like 3/8" or something like that?


woudlnt a 135 use 1/2" cast acrylic?


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

my 125 is 5/8" 3/8" seems too thin for a 135...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> How thick is the acrylic?
> I think it's like 3/8" or something like that?


woudlnt a 135 use 1/2" cast acrylic?
[/quote]

They use 1/4" up to 17" tall I doubt 1/2" is on this tank .


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have no problems with my 100 gallon long acrylic tank from them.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

myfishatemydog said:


> so i just filled up my glasscages acrylic 135g w water and surprizingly, it did not leak at all- not even the overflow. but not so surprizingly on the other hand, it bowed like CRAZZZEY! i mean it's so noticeble that the tank looks like it's about to bust and it pretty much destroyed the only reason i got the acrylic which was to have a better visibility then glass but now it's like looking thru a freakin convex lense and everything is distorted. and a big problem i face now is that HOW THE HECK AM I GONNA ATTACH MY BACKGROUND? since the back of the aquarium bends, wouldn't it either crack the background or detatch it? so now what... help!


seems like you shouldve just stuck to your instincts and not gotten the tank from them if you werent surprised that this would happen. have you emailed or called them? what did they say?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I have no problems with my 100 gallon long acrylic tank from them.


Brian,
Your tank is a 17" right... So your telling me they used 1/4" plexi on that?


----------



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

it's the usual 135 gal demension- 72x18x25 and yeah my stand is leveled beautifully. the damn plastic doesn't just bow- IT FREAKIN EXANDS ON THE MIDDLE to conpensate for the fact that it doesn't bow on the side braces. so what you're looking at is a perfectly straight lined rectangular tank with all the sides kinda bloating outward. it's ridiculous i tell ya. the plexi is like only 3/8" thick i swear. and even if they say they're gonna accept it when i send it back, that process alone would cost just as much as another tank.

AND HOW ABOUT MY BACKGROUND QUESTION, GUYS? any word on that? thx.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> I have no problems with my 100 gallon long acrylic tank from them.


Brian,
Your tank is a 17" right... So your telling me they used 1/4" plexi on that?
[/quote]

I don't think they did. But I just went out to look at my tank and its fine. No bowing or anything. It is 17inch high. If you don't believe me Exodus, when we get that group order together, when you pick up your fish from my place, I'll show you my tank.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like stated that the acrylic is too thin. When I bought my Tenecor I increased the thickness and mine does not bow at all.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

matc said:


> > I think with tanks , you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> I thought glasscages tanks were very good ???


i got my 180 from them about 6-7 months ago and no problems, but its glass


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

That warranty is bs


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You might be able to slice and add background like they do for window tint in cars with curved rear windows..
or do a background inside like Killarbee did.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would definitely call them and tell them it is defective and explain. This way when they send you the replacement at their cost the truck can take yours back at their cost also. I am sure they will deal with you reasonably as long as you speak to them in a professional manner.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't think it's defective, I think it's just part of the design. It's under built...
It should be a minimum of 1/2" cast acrylic.
I had a 120 gal glass without cross support in the middle and it would bow over an inch total but was stable still.


----------



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

i filled it up with water again today and surprizingly it does not bow at all. i guess it was cuz when i filled it up last time it was with HOT water. heh.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

myfishatemydog said:


> i filled it up with water again today and surprizingly it does not bow at all. i guess it was cuz when i filled it up last time it was with HOT water. heh.










Dude... how hot was the water??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

myfishatemydog said:


> i filled it up with water again today and surprizingly it does not bow at all. i guess it was cuz when i filled it up last time it was with HOT water. heh.










I gotta ask why...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

LoL this is a good one right here.


----------

